

The Banning of Google Glass Begins (and they aren't even available yet) - yefim323
http://www.forbes.com/sites/daviddisalvo/2013/03/10/the-ban-on-google-glass-begins-and-they-arent-even-available-yet/

======
samstave
As someone who has been a 'Cyberpunk' enthusiast since the mid '80s - I am
both in love with and terrified of where Glass is taking us.

Firstly, the Cyberpunk RPG world I was playing in as a teen was set in the
year 2020. Where Ono Sendai created the decks used to jack into the net and
transport someones conscious online.

While the idea of navigating the internet in a way analogous to physically
walking is clumsy - what we have with glass is the reverse. Where you have the
immediacy of the internet available to your physical reality.

Banning the first iteration, even before its available, is already a lost
cause. By the time we hit 2020 - Google will have done more to bring us to the
Neuromancing reality than most, and we will have iteration N of Glass at that
time - likely available to either ocular implants of lens overlays.

Having had my first child in 2004, where I saw that she would be 16 in 2020,
the same age as I was when I was roleplaying the Cyberpunk character in 2020,
I go back and forth on whether I think that the tech level available to her
when she is 16 is going to be a good thing or a bad thing.

There are a lot of things that I have let go as they came about and chose not
to be an early adopter of, but Glass is one that I can't wait to get my hands
on. While I have no idea if I would want to imbue my entire life with Glass -
as that sounds like a Bad Thing (TM) - One cannot deny how potentially
revolutionary this will be to the world once truly widely available.

Whats more interesting to me, than the ___banning_ __of Glass, is what the
unseen reactionary responses, derivative and evolutionary apps and uses will
be.

Iteration one has the small prism screen to the right. I predict this will be
one of the first things to be extended by adopters who wish for full visual
overlay.

Augmented full field vision is low hanging fruit. Glass will enable a true BIM
overlay industry. (People like PlanGrid should be pissing their pants to get
access to Glass, and if they are not - then they are far too short-sighted)

One thing I am keenly interested in trying is FPV training for things like
martial arts.

Activities such as skiing, snowboarding, skydiving, etc are cool to watch from
an FPV standpoint - but viewing an FPV of a long ride, great jump, etc will
not necessarily be something a viewer can gain much more instructive value
from, I believe.

However, as a martial arts instructor myself, I would like to see how an FPV
view of some of the throws and holds I teach would be received.

TL;DR: Banning is a lost battle. in 2020 Glass will be a primary data
interface to millions.

